
Show HN: My first web app - HakingPot - gcmartinelli
http://hackingpot.com/
======
notJim
This looks cool, but it was hard for me to figure out what it is. Hacking is
an overloaded term, so I started off searching for things like MongoDB. Maybe
on the homepage you could put some examples to provide context.

Just curious, where do you source your recipes from? Edit hah it looks like
they're from MakeZine.

This is a cool idea, best of luck with it.

~~~
rhizome31
So, what does it do? What kind of search term did you enter?

~~~
biot
I typed in 'pot' and didn't find anything consumable.

~~~
gcmartinelli
LOL right now only electronic projects from Make:Projects :)

------
sskelton90
Two points from my very quick experience with the app:

1\. You've spelled Haking/Hacking inconsistently between your logo and the
title bar.

2\. If the user performs a search with no search terms the server returns a
500 error.

~~~
gcmartinelli
I corrected the title and will work on the 500 error! thank you all for the
feedback!

------
SkyMarshal
Very cool, where do you get the recipes in your search results?

~~~
gcmartinelli
Thanks! I get them from Make:Projects. Right now, only electronic projects are
indexed

------
mhartl
The name of the app is misspelled in the headline.

------
irunbackwards
Blank search results in a 500 error.

~~~
gcmartinelli
I'm working on that! If anyone would like to help out, code is posted at
github.com/gcmartinelli

